# myself / by myself



## LoooooN

Ahojte,

nevěděl jsem, zda-li umístit tohle téma do English fóra nebo zde. Umístit jej zde mi přišlo lepší, jelikož se jedná o dost specifický Anglicko-Český a Česko-Anglický myšlenkový pochod. Rovněž jsem si říkal, že mi možná někdo z vás nabídne nějaký 'český' trik na tuhle problematiku.

Teď už k samotné problematice...

I looked *at myself* in the mirror. - Podíval jsem se *na sebe* do zrcadla.
Look *at yourself* how you look! - Podívej se *na sebe*, jak vypadáš! 
He cannot help *himself*. - Nemůže si (*sám sobě)* pomoci.
He brought *himself* a book. - Přinesl si (*sám sobě)* knihu.

I did my homework *by myself*. - Ten domácí úkol jsem udělal *sám/bez pomoci*.
He went abroad b*y himself*. - Šel do zahraničí *na vlastní pěst*.(idiomaticky přeloženo do češtiny)
I've never seen it *by myself*. - Nikdy jsem to neviděl *na vlastní oči*.

I have also read on another English forum 'While it's not hard and fast for all instances, I think it is for most. I tell my ESL students that you use "myself" when the object is the person speaking. Use "by myself" when the object is an activity that the person is doing.' My question is, can I really stick to the rule?

Díky za jakékoliv tipy a návrhy jak správně rozlišovat a používat by myself/myself v anglických větách.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den Looooon! K danému tématu asi nemůžu nic kloudného říct, protože já s tím _myself/*by* myself _nemám bohužel/naštěstí problém. 
Jenom bych poukázal na tuto stránku - "Zvratná a zdůrazňovací zájmena"(zdroj: helpforenglish.cz), a hlavně tu část "Rozdíl mezi MYSELF a BY MYSELF". Ovšem nevím, jestli tam najdete něco nového.

Nevím, jestli máte ty anglické věty převzaté z nějaké učebnice, ale:
Podívej se *na sebe*, jak vypadáš!  - Just (_take/have_ a) look at yourself! (What a sight you are!) [Look *at yourself* how you look! ]
Nikdy jsem to neviděl *na vlastní oči*. - I've never seen it (for) myself. I've never seen it with my own eyes.
I've never seen it *by myself *- Nikdy jsem to neviděl, když jsem byl sám.


----------



## LoooooN

Dobrý den Enquiring Mind, 

děkuji za poukázání na danou stránku, ten web navštěvuji pravidelně a použití myself / by myself jsem tam již určitě studoval, nicméně mrknu na to ještě jednou a třeba se dozvím zase něco nového. 
Včera jsem objevil velice zajímavé a užitečné komentáře týkající se toho problému na této stránce   - rozhodně doporučuji navštívit těm, kteří mají stejný problém.

Co se týká těch vět, tak nejsou převzaty z žádné učebnice, vymýšlel jsem je ve stejné chvíli, co jsem je psal. 

Můžu se ještě zeptat, proč je věta 'Look at yourself how you look' špatně?

Jsem obeznámen s použitím 'have/take a look at something/someone', ale přeci když lze použít 'Look at you/yourself!(Podívej se na sebe!)', proč se nedá použít spolu s tímto i dodatek 'how you look(jak vypadáš)'?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi LoooooN, the article in your link (lang-8.com) is unreliable. It was not written by a native English speaker, so I have doubts about whether the writer is quoting accurately what he was told. A native speaker cannot say "I will come fix myself. ”
I will come and fix it myself. Přijdu sám/osobně to spravit. Nepošlu kolegu.
I will come and fix it by myself. Přijde to spravit jeden jediný člověk - já. (That's the meaning, not the translation)

The problem with "look at yourself how you look" is that "look at" has two direct objects: (1) yourself (pronoun), and (2) how you look (adverbial pronoun phrase). The direct object of the verb can be a noun, *or* pronoun, *or* adverbial (pro)noun phrase, but only *one* of these.
Look at him! Look at how he's eating his spaghetti! 
Look at how you look!  - grammatically correct, but rather clumsy (because of the two "looks")
Look at yourself!  Look at your appearance!

"Podívej se na sebe, jak vypadáš!"  I would translate this idiomatically (and out of context) as "Look at yourself - what do you think you look like?" or "Look at the state of you!" or "Look at yourself - what a sight you are!"


----------



## LoooooN

Hello Enquiring Mind,

Thank you for your time and clarification. You are great at explaining things.   After reading some articles on the internet and studying your examples I feel like I've understood this issue.


----------



## hypoch

Já jsem ještě slyšel v angličtině větu "Look at you!" Bylo to asi myšleno trochu přeneseně (ne čistě fyzický vzhled), spíš ve významu "Podívej se, kams to dopracoval!" Zajímalo by mě, jestli by se tato věta použila i pro fyzický vzhled (špína, apod.), příp. jestli je nějaký rozdím mezi  "Look at you!" a "Look at yourself!"


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Přesně tak, hypochu. Eventuální rozdíl mezi "*look* at *you!*" (obdiv) a "*look* at yourself!" nebo "*look* at you!" (káravě) jste dobře postřehl. Intonace by byla taky jiná, a důraz podle tučného písma. 

_"Musíš jít k holiči," řekla jsem jednou ráno rozcuchané rozespalé ženské, která na mě civěla ze zrcadla. "Podívej se na sebe, jak vypadáš! Kdo se má na tebe dívat? Koukej se dát do pucu."_ (source: dama.cz)
.... *Look* at the* state* of you! (nebo "*look* at yourself") *Who* wants to look at *that*? ...
("*Look* at you!" je taky možné, i když smysl je káravý, ale důraz je jenom na "look", nikoliv na "you".)


----------



## hypoch

Díky, EM. Dobrá připomínka, s tou intonací. Pamatuji si, že ten přízvuk byl opravdu výrazně na "look", takže smysl káravý.


----------

